# Suggest on JBL Cinesystem 140Bk 5.1 HT



## sunil (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi i'm planning to buy "JBL Cinesystem 140Bk" 5.1 home theatre system for 25k. I heard the amplifier supplied by this have 5.1 decode...means that if u play a dvd which is not 5.1 supported one....it converts and play in all speakers.!
JBL CINESYSTEM 140BK


----------

